
Finland urges EU to consider banning Brazilian beef over Amazon fires - hker
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-politics-eu-beef/finland-urges-eu-to-consider-banning-brazilian-beef-over-amazon-fires-idUKKCN1VD17R
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20778566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20778566).

------
groundlogic
This makes so much sense. Genius move from Finland. (Swede here.)

------
ailideex
Can they ban it without EU consent?

~~~
moksly
There is a bit of a difference in the kind of impact you achieve with 510
million vs 5,5 million people.

As a Dane I support this ban, even if it’s a tad to the side of populism. It
would probably be prudent to start turning some of the EU farmland into forest
as well, so it’s not so much throwing rocks from a glass house. But we can do
both things.

~~~
kzrdude
Forestation has been increasing in Europe the last decades already, so that's
kind of positive

[https://www.eea.europa.eu/soer-2015/europe/forests](https://www.eea.europa.eu/soer-2015/europe/forests)

------
enterx
free market they said. it's going to be fun they said.

